# Family Grain Mill Grinder with Kitchenaid attachment or manual



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

$120 + exact shipping to your zip code 

Family Grain Mill Grinder - electric or manual.

Comes with Kitchenaid attachment. Fits any model or year of Kitchenaid. Metal surgical steel burrs. 


Infinitely adjustable for desired consistency
Grinds grains, coffee, flax & sesame
Grinds chopped, dry, non-oily herbs & spices
Grinds cool to preserve nutrients
Large five cup hopper capacity
Made in Germany by Messerschmidt
 

Also included is the base, and handle for manual grinding. The handle is chipped at the base, but doesn't effect the grinding and isn't on the side you hold on to (see photo). I think to make it a manual grinder, all you need is to order the sleeve that goes over the grinder that attaches to the base. 

First 3 photos are of the actual grinder; the last one is a stock photo just to show you how it looks hooked up to the Kitchenaid.


----------

